# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Industria >  REE reclama casi 100 millones a Endesa por la venta de la red de transporte

## Jonasino

> Red Eléctrica de España (REE) ha formulado una demanda en contra de Endesa en la que le reclama 94 millones de euros relacionados con la operación de compra en julio de 2010 de activos de transporte de electricidad, según consta en la auditoría de la eléctrica.
> 
> Lunes, 2 de Marzo de 2015 - 11:17 h.
> 
> Aquella operación, realizada para cumplir con la regulación del momento, estuvo valorada en 1.412 millones, si bien el precio final quedaba condicionado a modificaciones en caso de que se produjese una merma en la retribución de los activos.
> 
> Han sido precisamente los recortes retributivos en el sector eléctrico los que han conducido a REE a considerar que se debe activar la cláusula de revisión de precios y a presentar una demanda contra Endesa ante la Corte Civil y Mercantil de Arbitraje (CIMA).
> 
> El pasado 29 de enero quedó constituido el tribunal arbitral, momento en el que REE ha remitido el contenido de su demanda, con la exigencia de 94 millones de euros. Endesa cuenta ahora de plazo hasta el 16 de marzo para defender sus intereses y oponerse a las pretensiones de la demandante.
> ...




Fuente: http://www.invertia.com/noticias/ree...te-3013940.htm

----------

